# steelhead meetup?



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

maybe in late november on the grand? its early, but think about it.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Count me in - catching a steelie last year was awesome!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

yah, we'll get more people as the fall closes in.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in. You guys can show me where they hide. I had no luck this spring.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Count me in if I'm not working that weekend.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

If Bruce will give me a ride, I might be game. Probably make for some entertaining video.


----------



## CastAway66 (Mar 30, 2010)

Would be nice to see some water flowing in November. I'm game.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

hh5y wq3nqn


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

fishmerf said:


> If Bruce will give me a ride, I might be game. Probably make for some entertaining video.


Easy as pie, Shane


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

I sure would like to get in on that

Thanks V


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I would like to participate.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll go for sure, but will be using a noodle rod. PM me if you want, but count me in for sure.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

heres to a cool rainy autumn. we had a great summer, though no trout fishing was to be had, sailing was great. my tan will last through january.

just wish the stupid lake metroparks didnt tear down the fireplace at helen hazen.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Just wanted to make sure this post doesn't die. Interested in getting a steelhead.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

bump. still interested?


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

im still in


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm in, I usually go noodle rod for steel, Guess I will need something bigger then a 5wt.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm in depending on the kids hockey and swimming schedules.


----------



## wrc2121 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in if there is room for a first timer for steelhead.


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

Later in nov. The better. I wish that fireplace was still there also. I live about a mile from there and it was nice to throw a couple logs in there and warm up for a bit. That was one of my favorite spots to go. And even the little damms they bilt are messing things up, but o well still a good spot


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm in - first time steelheader myself... been dying to try.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Would love to give it a shot still !


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Out of curiosity are there any distinct differences between the various steelhead rivers in Ohio? ie Chagrin, Grand, Conneaut, Vermilion, versus Rocky? Seems Rocky obtained the highest number of stock steelhead in 2012. 

Any difference in environment or water quality?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The time is getting near isnt it?


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

To answer ARR, the difference is how many people hit each one. The east rivers and rocky get considerably more anglers than western rivers do. The Rock is not included in my definition of a western river. It makes a difference, to me anyways.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Yanky said:


> To answer ARR, the difference is how many people hit each one. The east rivers and rocky get considerably more anglers than western rivers do. The Rock is not included in my definition of a western river. It makes a difference, to me anyways.


Thanks for the response yanky. Other than number of people, how about water quality or scenery? Ie. do the water run next to industrialized areas?


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

been working like crazy lately. but the weekend following thanksgiving would be a good time.


----------

